# The Anatomy of the Salvatore



## minkster (Dec 21, 2007)

In my junior year of highschool, my friend Michelle and I made a short film called The Anatomy of the Salvatore. Our Algebra I teacher, Robert Salvatore, allowed us to make a movie about him. The reason why we made it? No idea. It was just a fun little project that turned out pretty big in our school. We ended up making our very own DVD covers, custom menu screen, extras, etc. In total, we made a profit of $400. It took a total of 4 months to shoot (consider having to stay after school, work, and homework) and another 5 months to make the DVD cover, menu screen, extras etc. 







If your interested in watching, its on a website called Stage6 here:
http://www.stage6.com/Mintrun-Productions/video/1136628/The-Anatomy-of-the-Salvatore

We do have it on youtube, but its not nearly as good of quality:
Part One---> 



Part Two--->


----------

